# Help Mini skid steer - Gas or Diesel comparison/thoughts?



## Veganlumberjack (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Im about to buy a mini track loader and really torn on the engine options. A good used machine has been hard to find but I've stumbled upon a landscaper that just retired and has a boxer 320 gas with a 438 lbs lift capacity and a boxer 322D kubota with a 464 lbs lift capacity. Is there any advantages on the diesel that make it worth the cost?

on one hand the diesel will theoretically last longer, but has expensive parts, has a cooling system, injectors, a third piston and is about $4000 to replace with a reman.

on the other hand the kohler can also last a ridiculously long time if you just keep oil in it, and is around 2300 to replace with a brand new 2 year warranty engine. just did this on my stump grinder and the simplicity of the gas engine is what's really drawing me towards a little gas loader. 

philosophy of use: the plan is to run a plain root grapple and use it to cart brush piles to the chipper as well as logs to the trailer. 
Is there any must have advantages to the diesel or is the less sought after gas option still a worth while machine (for this intended use)?

My issue: Cant decide and whenever I weigh the scale for diesel I keep thinking nothing last forever get the gas one hammer out a good 2016 and dont look back. what are your thoughts and experiences with these machines. anything advice will help and thank you for reading.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 21, 2016)

Kubota parts are quite cheap. The fuel economy will be much better, likely close to 1/2 of a similar sized gas engine.
More power. The fuel is more stable.. ie can sit for months without fuss.

What hp is it? I have 2 gen sets with 20-25hp Kubotas, 3 cylinder. Paid $1100 for the pair. My processor has a 35hp 4 cylinder Kubota. Burns about a gal an hour. My Bobcat has a Kubota as well, 75hp 4 cylinder. Good motors!


----------



## Stihlbillie (Jan 21, 2016)

Diesels are awesome.... Until something goes wrong

Either way mantienence goes a long way

-chimpboy


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jan 21, 2016)

consider the weight of the grapple, those both sound like pretty light duty machines from the weight capacity alone
my boxer 420 is a gas machine on tracks and with the grapple I was able to pick up a @11' x 17"diameter ash log and it was fine till I hit a smallish bump and it tipped me forward quick
consider new machines with dealer financing if your situation allows, the new dingo diesel is badass but pricey
CID is a great brand for the grapple, the shipped it to us in a metal pallet that I picked up with the boxer to unload from the semi
I would hate to see you outlay the cash for a machine that wont do what you would like
Dave


----------



## Frogfarmer (Jan 21, 2016)

I would take the Diesel but I can also repair anything that goes wrong should it fail for alot less. If this is a buy it and see if we use it scenario I would go as cheap as I could and upgrade when I knew exactly what I needed. The Diesel should be stronger and will be alot easier on fuel.


----------



## marne (Jan 22, 2016)

My skid has a gx390. While the gasser is only 13hp, till now I could have dragged anything. 
It has a pay load of 1700LBS in the bed and lifts 330lbs. Ground speed is 3.4mph. 
If running all day it takes 3-4 gal which is not too bad I think. 
It somewhat calms me to have a such simple engine. As those gx are known to do thousands of hours it suits perfect, replacement is cheap. 

So I would not worry about missing Performance with a gasser in a hydraulic unit except it was a stump grinder. 

Regards


----------



## mauldinoutdoor (Jan 22, 2016)

I had a Kubota 20hp in my kanga built wheel loader first, top of the cylinder blew out and as was said before, $4k for a replacement. I swapped in a 25hp Kohler gas and was very happy with it. Starts in super cold weather and never had any issues with it. The torque is actually better on the gas motor but you do run higher rpms. I bought a boxer tl220 with a Honda 24hp and like the motor not the loader.


----------



## Del_ (Jan 22, 2016)

20 hp Kohler gas in my Boxer 320. Bought it new for just over $10,k.

A diesel was about $3k more. Made it an easy choice.

The 320 series Boxers are small machines but work great for getting through narrow gates, etc. I've got a Branch Manager grapple for mine and it doesn't get much use but every now and then it is plenty enough of a labor saver to have made it's purchase worthwhile. I'd love some forks for it but haven't got them yet....had it for 5 years.


----------



## Veganlumberjack (Jan 22, 2016)

thanks for the good advice. i guess being that their both basically 320's that this guy has, the gas will be fine for me and can help work towards something bigger. Now I just need to see the owner can hold on some type of layaway cause I checked craigslist this morning and blew my savings on a chipper. perfect timing!


----------



## pro94lt (Jan 23, 2016)

I've got a 20hp kohler in my toro and good lord it drinks fuel, no complaints other than the fuel consumption. It uses ALOT more fuel than a sc252 grinder with a 25hp kohler. when it goes I'll put a 22hp predator on.


----------



## Topbuilder (Jan 23, 2016)

I am slightly biased...
NEVER! buy a gas engine if there is a reliable diesel engine model available.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 23, 2016)

mauldinoutdoor said:


> I had a Kubota 20hp in my kanga built wheel loader first, top of the cylinder blew out and as was said before, $4k for a replacement. I swapped in a 25hp Kohler gas and was very happy with it. Starts in super cold weather and never had any issues with it. The torque is actually better on the gas motor but you do run higher rpms. I bought a boxer tl220 with a Honda 24hp and like the motor not the loader.




That's nuts, the 35hp Kubota on my processor was 3500 brand new with radiator, bellhousing, etc.


----------



## Veganlumberjack (Jan 23, 2016)

the seller wanted 8,500 for the gas one and 10,500 for the diesel which is really fair for my area, Everything is inflated junk around here. Cant get one now but that's ok. A long time tree service just retired and had the kind of sale us tree people dream about. hope this picture loads right. 1,200hrs 116 hp cummins. machines a 94 but was hit and got a updated by bandit in 2014. no more vermeer here. yes way off topic at this point but sure was an interesting turn of events. HA.


----------



## marne (Jan 23, 2016)

This thing will blow the roof off your Dodge.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Feb 2, 2016)

I have a ramrod 900 (22hp gas, wheels) and a vermeer s600tx (25hp diesel, tracks). I can honestly say I prefer the smaller gas unit. If traction is an issue, the chains get put on. The tracked unit tears up everything no matter how careful I am. From a real world perspective, the amount each machine can lift is barely in favor of the vermeer. Fuel economy may be in favor of the diesel but I can flat out do more and do it faster with the gas machine.


----------

